# What are good Systema books?



## sonsage

Got any recommendations? I specifically wish to learn about ballistic striking and breathing methods.


----------



## Brian King

Highly recommended
Vladimir's book "Let Every Breath...
http://www.russianmartialart.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=21&products_id=115
also available on Amazon

A thread that discusses the book (with the usual off topic and thread drift that conversations flow with and to) can be found here
http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=48153
and I am sure that a search will produce other references to the book/DVD.

Good luck and warmest regards
Brian King


----------



## David Weatherly

I highly reccomend "Let Every Breath" its' a small little book but it has a wealth of information in it.
David


----------



## Xue Sheng

I too highly recommend Vladimir's book "Let Every Breath... but I also highly recommend the DVD that goes with it if you are like me and do not train Systema


----------



## David Weatherly

My bad, I should have mentioned the dvd too.  The book and dvd complement each other very well.  Wether you have Systema experience or not you'll gain much from them.

David


----------

